

Building an AngularJS Directive for Cat Videos - davidchang
http://davidandsuzi.com/building-an-angularjs-directive-for-cat-videos/

======
slake
Shouldn't the final template have a {{code}} after embed/ in the src
attribute?

~~~
davidchang
oops - good catch. Actually, it should have been {{video}} - it's been
updated. thanks.

